# Michelle Hunziker - bikini at a beach in Varigotti, Italy 24.06.2020 x16



## brian69 (25 Juni 2020)

​


----------



## erwinfrank46 (25 Juni 2020)

ein hoch auf die plastische Chirurgie


----------



## frank63 (25 Juni 2020)

Sie schaut klasse aus.


----------



## speedx (25 Juni 2020)

Eine wunderschöne Frau mit Charisma.

Atemberaubend.:thumbup:


----------



## poulton55 (25 Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thunderhawk (25 Juni 2020)

:thx: für Michelle.


----------



## luuckystar (25 Juni 2020)

eine tolle Frau


----------



## pitbull2000 (25 Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank, tolle Bilder. Sie sieht immer noch Hammer aus....


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Juni 2020)

erwinfrank46 schrieb:


> ein hoch auf die plastische Chirurgie



Bei diesem Ergebnis, aber Ja! :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## spider70 (25 Juni 2020)

Immer schön anzusehen!!!!
Danke fürs teilen!!!!


----------



## higuain99 (26 Juni 2020)

:thx:sexy the best


----------



## Punisher (26 Juni 2020)

allererste Sahne


----------



## olleg poppov (26 Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank aber aus der Serie gibt es noch Bilder wo der Bikini verrutscht ist... kann jemand updates liefern?


----------



## tom34 (26 Juni 2020)

grade war noch eins hier,wo ist das hin ?


----------



## xrockx (26 Juni 2020)

https://images2.imagebam.com/77/4f/9a/d2a2f21347942615.jpg


----------



## dannysid (26 Juni 2020)

xrockx schrieb:


> https://images2.imagebam.com/77/4f/9a/d2a2f21347942615.jpg



mist ey wieso gibt es da nur 1 Foto von^^


----------



## tom34 (26 Juni 2020)

Sie macht ja noch Urlaub,vielleicht kommt ja noch was nettes.


----------



## diggi1977 (26 Juni 2020)

sehr geil  thx a lot


----------



## agtgmd (26 Juni 2020)

Immer noch ein Hingucker


----------



## Seb20071 (27 Juni 2020)

Sie macht ja noch Urlaub,vielleicht kommt ja noch was nettes.


----------



## curtishs (28 Juni 2020)

Danke fur die bilder!


----------



## stuftuf (28 Juni 2020)

sie hat einfach tolle "Argumente"


----------



## gunnar86 (29 Juni 2020)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Juni 2020)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Bei diesem Ergebnis, aber Ja! :thumbup:
> 
> :thx:



Michelle hatte immer eine starke Oberweite (leicht nachprüfbar hier anhand alter Paparazzi-Fotos aus den 90ern, wo sie selten ein Oberteil trug und am Strand eigentlich immer Oben Ohne war). "Echte" Silikon-Boobs sehen auch anders aus und bewegen sich anders (bzw. nicht), vor allem wenn das Stückchen Stoff vorne so winzig und nichts wirklich halten oder bedecken kann. Dieses reflexartige "Silikon! Silikon!" bei jeder Frau mit starker Oberweite nervt offen gesagt  - es gibt viele Frauen, die "by genetics" D-, E- oder f-Cup haben.

Nebenbei: Dieses Micro-Top hätte Michelle auch sehr gut weglassen können. Auch ohne den "Rausrutscher" gibt es keinen großen Unterschied zu Oben Ohne und sie genießt es doch offensichtlich, ihre Boobs zu zeigen (und nicht nur hier) - also warum nicht wie früher gleich richtig Oben Ohne?


----------



## MetalFan (1 Juli 2020)

F***! Diese Frau ist eine Göttin! :drip: :jumping:


----------

